
Why doesn't Google Docs work on iPad? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/104477/why-doesnt-google-docs-work-ipad
======
jganetsk
The author assumes this is Google's doing, and not Apple's. For all we know,
Steve Jobs is hitting below the belt with this one.

~~~
enjo
Apparently the iPad doesn't support the contentEditable attribute, which would
be pretty damaging to Google docs I would think.

~~~
jganetsk
An intentional move on Steve Jobs's part to stifle competition to iWork?

